# Camepervans in aires



## Vimbus (Dec 10, 2012)

We are just in the process of planning our next trip across to France but now with the little one in tow (9 months at time of departure).

We will be taking our 2010 VW T5 with a pop top (which I have now been relegated to).

Question is I've never seen many small 'campervans' in the aires we've used before in all the times we've been touring France. We are used to getting a few dirty looks from the locals when we had our old T4 but always figured that was the two tone paint job!

Is it acceptable to use our T5? We will be self contained as usual (no awning, maybe the odd cheeky outside bbq) but I fear someone is going to exception and usher us off to the nearest municipal campsite as soon as the roof goes up.


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

Can't see why it should be a problem if you've got a loo on board, or you choose aires that have WCs. Just ignore any strange looks, if there are any.

Have a great trip.

Mike


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

It is still a camper so yes you can use them. I have seen plenty using them.

Don't worry about what you have, I met one family in a converted removals van with writing still on it. I hate people who look down there noses at others.

Andy


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

as long as you have a loo on board, no problem.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Perfectly acceptable - it's a Camping-Car.

My van is even smaller than and looks less like a camper that your T5.

I've only ever had one issue with an irate Frenchman who actually called the local police out to the Rodez aire where I had taken the last slot.

The police wagon arrived, 2 uniformed Gendarmes came across to my camper, had a chat and some laughs - they then went across to the waiting 8 metre French motorhome and told him to get lost :lol: 

Generally I've found that the most common remark I get from other motorhomers is along the lines of "Do you actually sleep in THAT?"

Go and enjoy being able to drive on any road, through any village street and squeeze into slots where the big guys fear to tread. :lol:

(..... and, in my case, get 50+ MPG)


----------



## ardgour (Mar 22, 2008)

I have more of a problem with these huge gin palaces that turn up on an aire, take up 2 spaces and the occupants spend nothing in the local town/ village because they carry everything with them. Your little 'camping-car' sounds fine


----------



## mistycat (Jan 28, 2014)

Vimbus,
there were plenty of V Dubs in the Aires last week, and a few small self builds,
Misty


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Was definitely your two-tone paintwork!
I've seen all sorts on aires including the odd caravan.

I have found though that if Europeans want to have a gander at your unit they have no qualms about inspecting it from all sides and about six feet distance. Good opportunity to practise your franglais!


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Spacerunner said:


> Was definitely your two-tone paintwork!
> I've seen all sorts on aires including the odd caravan.
> 
> I have found though that if Europeans want to have a gander at your unit they have no qualms about inspecting it from all sides and about six feet distance. Good opportunity to practise your franglais!


SIX feet ? You can't have been to Spain !

We had a whole family come and peer, one by one, through the windscreen, giving the children a leg up on the radiator so they could see better. We were sitting about a foot from them. I'd have happily given them a guided tour if they' d knocked and asked !

You might - only might- be a bit unpopular if you light a BBQ at some aires but you have to play it by ear. We've seen all sorts and kinds of vehicles on Aires and no- one cares one way or the other.

G


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

You might struggle on some aires with the awning and BBQ but otherwise youll be fine.


----------



## Vimbus (Dec 10, 2012)

Thanks guys, just checking. For the record I once saw a guy sleeping in the back of a 306 estates at the Wissant aires, nobidy seemed to care


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Foreign johnee's are, well foreign & don't often meet civilised British people so smile & hand out bangles & glass beads they love that, one or two will actually sell you their daughters or mothers or motherinlaw for a handful of beads & you might easily find you've been given vast areas of land in exchange ( although that last one could be a myth. . . :wink: 

Stiff upper lip, look them in the eye & pat your van lovingly 
-in other words take sod all notice of them ! (Unless you find the land you've been given is too big to look after . . . We have a cunning plan should that happen . . We'll turn it into an Campsite with fish & chip shop on site ! :lol:


----------



## rod_vw (May 10, 2005)

Vimbus, just get out here and enjoy the aires. We've spent almost twelve weeks in France with a T5 this year, 90% of that time using aires and never had a problem. Once a few years ago we had the Gendarme take a close look on an aire where they were the money collectors but that's the only time.

Presently sat at Stenay by the canal.

Rod


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

No problem AFAIK, but if you have one of those loos you have to lift out and use next to the MH rather than inside.....

remember you cannot erect a tent alongside so it might be a bit drafty sitting on the portapotti.....

but French blokes invariably simply stop by the road and pee anyway - they're just trying to boast really.....

have fun and ignore others, they are probably jealous that you can get so much in so little space for such a small sum c/w their behemoths.....

Dave


----------



## Pastdubs (Feb 18, 2014)

We stayed on several aires throughout France in our vw t2 last year without any problems.


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Is the information on this site any help?

www.campervantastic.com

Click on 'Community' and then Forums to find questions and answers similar to yours.


----------



## Littlebt (May 19, 2012)

*Aires*

The concept is " totally self sufficient" Ie: Toilet,Water,Etc in that you can arrive,stay,leave without the need of anything and not be a nuisance to anyone.simples.

Aires vary in what the offer in water,waste disposal,electric but the idea of Awnings and Barbeques are generally fround upon and are not allowed.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

"Awnings and Barbeques are generally frowned upon and are not allowed". 

Oh Yeah! tell that to the French and Dutch :lol: 

tony


----------



## rod_vw (May 10, 2005)

*Re: Aires*



Littlebt said:


> The concept is " totally self sufficient" Ie: Toilet,Water,Etc in that you can arrive,stay,leave without the need of anything and not be a nuisance to anyone.simples.
> 
> Aires vary in what the offer in water,waste disposal,electric but the idea of Awnings and Barbeques are generally fround upon and are not allowed.


Awnings seem to vary in definition nowadays, some think of an awning as a tent attached to a motorhome or caravan, others consider an awning as a roll-out cover extending from a motorhome supported on two legs. Years ago most motorhomes with roll out awnings had a method of supporting the legs from the side of the vehicle thus not placing anything on the ground. However I notice this is becoming less and less the case.
It seems to be becoming acceptable to roll out an awning and place the legs on the ground on an aire.

Whilst self sufficiency is the obvious goal if using an aire in France there are now many with almost campsite facilities, i.e. water, waste disposal, lighting, EHU, WCs and Showers. This has been the case both last night at Stenay and tonight just down the road at Dun sur Meuse, both with washing machines and wifi to complete the package for €8 & €7 per night respectively.

Back to the OPs point, there has a British registered VW Caddy arrived here tonight and is totally accepted by the lady who collects the money.

Rod


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Do as the French do ........


----------



## rod_vw (May 10, 2005)

KeithChesterfield said:


> Do as the French do ........


And it looks as if he does have brackets for the awning legs on the side of the van.

Rod


----------

